# Land of the Lost,in theaters 6/5/09



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I imagine a few folks on here remember the classic TV series,'Land of the Lost' . 
Well,Universal Studios is attempting to bring the series to the big screen on June 5.
Will Ferrell will star as Dr. Rick Marshall.
The film is based on the TV series created by Sid and Marty Krofft.
It is directed by Brad Silberling,and produced by Jimmy Miller and Sid & Marty Krofft.
The film has not been rated at this time.
More info at the film's official site,listed below.

http://www.landofthelost.net/


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

Steve615 said:


> _*Will Ferrell will butcher the role of Dr. Rick Marshall*_.
> The film has not been rated at this time.


It'll be pg-13. they need to bank on the 30+ people taking their kids with them to try to relive their morning tv memories. That and it's a Will Ferrell movie. I can't imagine this will be any good.

edit: saw teaser. confrimed. it will bite.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Given the amount of drugs that Sid & Marty Kroft must have taken between then and know, I'm amazed that they can do anything more than drool...


----------

